
That Weekly $600 Isn’t Just a Lifeline – It’s Lifting People Up - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/that-weekly-600-isnt-just-a-lifeline-its-lifting-people-up
======
Normille
I'm not clear here [UK Citizen] due to how the article is worded. Are
unemployed Americans receieving $600/week in what we'd call unemployment
benefit?... or has the existing unemployment benefit been increased by
$600/week?

Either way, it seems a very generous amount for a nation so generally mostly
opposed to state benefits. I'm unemployed at the minute in UK and get under
£200/week -nearly 2/3 of which goes on rent.

